# Ammania Senegalensis or Gracilis?



## absidius (May 28, 2014)

Approximately 5-6 weeks ago, I purchased a plant advertised as Ammania Gracilis. However, I am skeptical about the accuracy of that claim as I believe that it might actually be Ammania Senegalensis. Can somebody ID this plant on the far right side of the aquarium (the only red/pink plant)? Excuse the cloudy and dirty water , I was in the process of trimming and cleaning my tank.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't got the chance to grow Ammania S. yet but that looks exactly like my gracilis. Maybe a close up will help.


----------



## threnjen (Nov 8, 2013)

I have Ammania Gracilis and it looks like your Ammania. What leads to your skepticism?

Mine was advertised as Ammana sp. Bonsai lol... it is 2ft tall now.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres my ammannia when I had it in 2011, its a 45 gallon tank. I love this plant, one of my all time favs. The thing is, as it grows and is given space, it grows up to be huge. The stems used to get as thick as half an inch easily. If you keep them under low light and in tight areas, they will remain small and fineky like in your pic. Fineky meaning the stems are thin and bend in water flow.

To me, right now, its hard to tell. I would say let it mature, plant a single stem somewhere else and see how that grows.


----------



## absidius (May 28, 2014)

*Here are a couple close-ups*

Well, I know they don't look too bright in the picture but in reality - they are bright pink! Mine don't look anything like yours, so I don't think it is Ammania Gracilis. The tank is considered a high-light/high-tech tank since it is under nearly 5 Watts per gallon (I realize that watts/gallon aren't an accurate measurement).


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Ive seen them side by side and I could tell the difference then. The senegalensis was smaller with leaves that curl down slightly. To be totally sure, you'd have to flower them. Shouldn't be hard to do if you really want to and I could help you out then.


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Gracilis!


----------



## andkoni (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello, 
this is Ammannia Senegalensis, not gracilis. 

What is Your fert routine?


----------

